# How to control tv upstairs in bedroom?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I use Dishnetwork. All of my home theater gear is in the basement. I just ran a cable from the box,up to the television in my bedroom. I am looking for a way that I can control the tv upstairs in my bedroom? Not looking to spend alot,just looking for a way that works.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Doesn't dish network use RF remotes for exactly this reason? Look at the manual for your receiver and see if it has that capability.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

When I had Dish I just used their remotes. :T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not sure if the Apple TV would work, but it seems like a possibility. Thier website is quite vague, at least for me. Many people use them, and they are only $99. There is a lot of discussions on this product, but I don't have the details whether this will work for you. 

Here is Apple link on it.
http://www.apple.com/appletv/#whatis


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

If you have a Dish dual DVR, like the 925, 922 or 722, then your second zone remote is already an RF remote and will work to control your DVR from bedroom. If you have a single Dish receiver that you are trying to use for multiple rooms, you can try a simple IR to RF extender. I've used three different brands and find that Powermid is the most reliable. You can buy an RF universal remote like the RF20. Even more reliable would be an IR over Coax system.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

If you don't have an RF remote, I've been using THIS with great success for the last 5 years.


----------

